# PUFF 2012 Pipe - Initial Thread - Post Your Thoughts



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just noticed the Drastic has decided to take a break from organizing the yearly Puff Pipe thread. I thought I'd step up and take on the challenge if that works for my fellow Puffers. 

Anyway, as we've been through this process 2 times now, I thought that maybe we should start with a thread discussing the process of picking a pipe based on our experiences in the past (I know that there were some interesting thoughts on the process posted in the thread last year.) For example, should we follow the same procedure for making the decision or perhaps narrow it down to two choices and then vote again, etc. 

Let's hear your thoughts!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

:clap2: very nice, Thanks for doing this! I don't know of the processes that have been done in the past, But I will be watching and participating in this thread. My one thought is, and I may be getting ahead of the process here, if we decide to go with a new carver it might be nice to support an American carver with the way the economy is right now... 

I am excited! :banana:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I don't know of the processes that have been done in the past, But I will be watching and participating in this thread.


Here are some links to previous threads so folks new to the process can get up to speed and see how things were done in the past as well as some of the ideas/suggestions expressed along the way for possible changes to the selection process.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269623-puff-pipe-2011-open-talks.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/276184-puff-pipe-2011-1st-poll-material.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rice-range-multiple-choice-purchase-date.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...uff-pipe-2011-nominate-carvers-next-poll.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/276611-puff-pipe-2011-3rd-poll-carver.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pipe-2011-1st-shape-poll-multiple-choice.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/277188-puff-pipe-2011-shape-vote.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/277550-puff-pipe-2011-last-word-shape.html


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll start things off by posting a quote from the 2011 pipe purchase thread with some thoughts from Drastic.



drastic_quench said:


> This year was so successful (over 30 pipes ordered) I'd first take a vote on whether or not everyone wanted to go with Altinok again with a new shape, or start by going back and debating on a maker.


Thanks again DQ for all your efforts getting Puff POY off the ground and running for two successful years!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I know there was also talk on that thread about seeing if he would continue to make them without the 2011 saying just "Puff". If I remember correctly he did say that he would continue to make them as long as people were ordering them... Personally I am partial to briars in traditional shapes... bulldogs, billiards, etc...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i think im in this year! woo!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be ordering as well. And although I do like my meer, I'd much rather have a briar for this year.


Maybe even have someone on puff make the pipes.......


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Any way we could do a calabash and make it affordable for everyone?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

User Name said:


> I'll be ordering as well. And although I do like my meer, I'd much rather have a briar for this year.
> 
> Maybe even have someone on puff make the pipes.......


I have 3 briars from someone on puff, and they are all awesome.

shameless plug for CaptainEnormous aside, I'd also love to see the 2012 pipe be a briar.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My only concern from the 2011 pipe was price. I didnt get one because it was out of my range.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> My only concern from the 2011 pipe was price. I didnt get one because it was out of my range.


This is true, I think a lot of people buy pipes in the $50 - $100 price range... Although I dont think we will find anything in the lower end of that range...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> My only concern from the 2011 pipe was price. I didnt get one because it was out of my range.


Although I did get one, it took me awhile because of the price. There was a lot of internal conflicts going on, and many times I had the pipe in the cart, but exited out of it.

But it was a meer, so that's to be expected. High price for High quality.

I think the puff pipe should be less expensive this next year, and I don't see how that's possible with a Meer.

Like CWL mentioned, I'd love to see a Calabash, but also like he said,only if it could be have for a low price.

On another note- I'd be totally cool with custom corncobs....


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to get involved in this. I am up for anything since all I have is 1 corncob pipe which I love. I definitely need something new and have been doing research. I may learn some good stuff from this.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

User Name said:


> On another note- I'd be totally cool with custom corncobs....


You beat me to it. I was going to suggest corn cobs&#8230;

But yeah, I'm going to echo the opinions mentioned above and say that an inexpensive briar is the way to go.

Or maybe we should try something unusual like a clay pipe? Not thinking of the long-stemmed tavern pipes here, but something more like this-Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. It's fun to see that there is already a lot of interest.

Perhaps we should begin to consider the process by which we will decide on the pipe design. Since we have so many new members I thought I'd briefly summarize the process used last year.

1. We began with a thread similar to the way this one is going, just general expressions of interest and thoughts and ideas on the pipe.

2. We then had polls where everyone could vote on the following: shape, maker, material, price range and date of purchase. 

The choices for each poll were decided by either a nomination and seconding process (for instance, someone would nominate a straight billiard for shape and someone would second) or we just used obvious choices (material for example.) I believe that five finalists for the shape were selected and then a winner takes all final vote was held. It was a close decision between two shapes and some thought was given to having two choices but most seemed to feel one was better for a club pipe.

I'm assuming we'll follow a similar procedure here, but I think we should also consider any suggestions as to how to modify the process to improve it so that the most people can become involved in buying a pipe. 

For example, last year we voted on shape choices until we had the five most popular shapes and then we had a winner take all vote. Some suggested we should vote for shapes until we had reduced the candidates to two shapes, and then have a final poll based on those two shapes. This was thought to be something that would increase participation.

Anyway, throw out your suggestions on how exactly we should conduct the selection process. As we've still got plenty of time for everything, I'll leave this thread open for a while so that everyone can get their ideas in. Then we can decide on what the procedure will be and we'll go from there.

One last thing... I'm really only interested in facilitating this process and not influencing it in any way. So keep all the suggestions coming and I'll try to just coordinate and summarize things when necessary. I'm totally open to anyone else helping out or participating in anyway they'd like.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> It was a close decision between two shapes and some thought was given to having two choices but most seemed to feel one was better for a club pipe.


I agree that it should be a single design.



indigosmoke said:


> For example, last year we voted on shape choices until we had the five most popular shapes and then we had a winner take all vote. Some suggested we should vote for shapes until we had reduced the candidates to two shapes, and then have a final poll based on those two shapes. This was thought to be something that would increase participation.


I think either way works, I dont see how it would increase participation... People who are gonna participate will, and those who won't participate won't... People need to realize if you want to have your voice heard you need to participate and vote....


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

jfserama said:


> You beat me to it. I was going to suggest corn cobs&#8230;
> 
> But yeah, I'm going to echo the opinions mentioned above and say that an inexpensive briar is the way to go.
> 
> Or maybe we should try something unusual like a clay pipe? Not thinking of the long-stemmed tavern pipes here, but something more like this-Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont


+1000 for lepeltier. I suggested them last year and was shot down.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I think either way works, I dont see how it would increase participation... People who are gonna participate will, and those who won't participate won't... People need to realize if you want to have your voice heard you need to participate and vote....


I thought I'd just try and clarify. Here's an example. Last year we had a choice of paneled dublin, peterson bulldog shape, bent ball, billiard and bent rhodesian. The vote totals ended as follows:

paneled dublin 14
peterson bulldog shape 13
bent ball 9
billiard 8
bent rhodesian 4

So we had a total of 48 people vote but only 14 voted for the dublin. Some felt if we voted again for the top two that the bulldog would have won (say 28 to 20) thus suggesting that more would have bought the pipe.

In this way I could see how a final choice of two might allow the most people to have a say in the shape, but others like the strategic nature of the 5 choice vote (you could see that the bully and dublin were leading so why'd you waste your vote on the rhodesian, that type of thing)

As it turned out, some people who didn't vote for the dublin bought it anyway and several others have come along since who didn't vote and the poll and they purchased the pipe as well resulting in 30 purchases so things worked out great. Of course, by setting up a webpage on his website we could buy the pipes on and by offering so many customization choices Sinan made it easy for people to purchase the 2011 pipe thoughout the year and I think this really helped increase the number purchased. However, other carvers might require us to make a group order by a certain date (I believe this is how it worked with Johs on the 2010 pipe.)

Again, I think either way can work just fine. No need to get too complicated and whatever the weight of opinion that develops here can be used to good effect I'm sure.

The only reason I bring this up is because ideas surfaced during the process last year which made them difficult to incorporate into the process. I was just thinking it might be good to get any suggestions in before we begin the selection process so that any good ideas could be incorporated. Of course, if nothing comes up we can just follow last year's process.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I would be in to get a pipe depending on the price. I will defiantly be fallowing this one.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, I see what you are saying and it does make sense. Although, however you do this someone is gonna think some other way is better... But I do like the idea of a final vote...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Brinson said:


> +1000 for lepeltier. I suggested them last year and was shot down.


Yeah, it seemed to me like a good way to get an inexpensive, high quality, beautiful pipe. We could even have some Puff artwork painted on. Anyways, I'm not stuck on the idea, just thought I would offer it as an alternative.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Although, however you do this someone is gonna think some other way is better...


Wise words, me thinks. And of course the process will probably vary depending on how things develop. For example, some have been suggesting a cob. If so, I would imagine that would somewhat restrict the shape choices for example. So do we decide on material first? That might be a good place to start as there aren't that many choices. And then there's a clay pipe (I know the pipe club in Boston had a Lapeltier so I'm sure they could do one.) And how would a Calabash fit in? If it's a gourd calabash it might be hard to meet the price point, but I know next to nothing about them. I'm not even sure who currently makes a gourd calabash. Or would we be talking a calabash shape in a different material?

Anyway, it should be a fun ride.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Wise words, me thinks. And of course the process will probably vary depending on how things develop. For example, some have been suggesting a cob. If so, I would imagine that would somewhat restrict the shape choices for example. So do we decide on material first? That might be a good place to start as there aren't that many choices. And then there's a clay pipe (I know the pipe club in Boston had a Lapeltier so I'm sure they could do one.) And how would a Calabash fit in? If it's a gourd calabash it might be hard to meet the price point, but I know next to nothing about them. I'm not even sure who currently makes a gourd calabash. Or would we be talking a calabash shape in a different material?
> 
> Anyway, it should be a fun ride.


I agree, we should decide on the material first because some if we decide on a particular shape and then we pick a material that can't be made into that shape we have to start over...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Definitely decide on a material first, I'd say. Then find a maker of pipes of said material, then decide on a shape. Also, I would love a calabash... Clays or cobs are fine too, would actually make for an interesting and unique POTY.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the idea of voting again after narrowing the field to two or three. I would also suggest that ANY voting on this be kept open for at least 24 hours so those of us who work weird hours can participate in all the voting.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

If cob does win out I'd be curious to see if you could order a custom "Forever Stem", that way everyone could have their bowl of choice.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ruralhipster said:


> If cob does win out I'd be curious to see if you could order a custom "Forever Stem", that way everyone could have their bowl of choice.


Not a bad idea, but how would it be customized? If this worked, I'd go for it.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> If cob does win out I'd be curious to see if you could order a custom "Forever Stem", that way everyone could have their bowl of choice.


I like the thought. What if we did the forever stem plus a discontinued cc pipe? It might not be possible, but I found a picture from life magazine that showed different cc shapes, and there are quite a few that are no longer available. Maybe Missouri Meerschaum would make us a batch if we custom ordered?


















I would be interested in the bulldog or the huge churchwarden&#8230;


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*My thoughts...

I am new (again) to pipes. I have yet to order last years due to price, though I want one! One day...

This year, I am game for anything...however here are my thoughts thus far:*

*1.)* An American made pipe +1! Puff is open to all countries, yes...and that is GREAT! However, as previously stated by another here, we are in a "minor" recession and it would be great to be able to support an American carver/pipe maker due to our current economic situation. I know that an American made pipe could even cost more, or would have to be put at the top of the price cap...but in today's economic downfall, I'd be willing to spend $150 on an American made pipe whereas my cap is around $75-$100 for elsewhere...just an example...as in how we support our troops, we are very "giving"...IMHO. Lastly, as Puff.com is an American based entity, or better said, "An American based website, allowing us to _grow in our hobby_ and get to know other fellow pipe puffers around the globe."

*2.)* I am 100% in love with cobs, and Jake Hackert can make some beutiful custom made corn cob pipes..._and include beautiful stems_. They can be made very nice, while still staying true to the "cob" appeal. Also, I believe a cob pipe, made by any American carver would reiterate the feelings across America that we can overcome anything...as we all have begun to look back to the past to get our direction in not only "how to live"...but "how to survive" in these tough times. Now, I spoke to Hackert recently on the phone. He is not currently making any cobs...though I feel if we were to pursue this (if agreed upon by a vote) and one of us contact him, he may be up to creating a "lot" of them for our specific Puff "CLUB". I don't even own any Hackert pipes (YET) but I feel that he, or any other Cob maker could really "hook us up" here. Also, a cob pipe can lend itself to some very nice "exotic wood" shanks...if we go this route. Lastly, an awesome cob pipe is still inexpensive and more easily affordable for all.

*3.)* I may be the only one thinking this way...and that OK! But, it should come down to a vote...there is no other "fair" way...and we all must realize that no matter which direction this goes for 2012...there will be many that will not be happy, satisfied, or simply can't afford such. With that in mind, we need to stay focused on the votes and those results and stick with them. Either way, no matter where this goes..._in the end, I intend to order WHATEVER it is that we have landed on by a fair vote._

*4.)* To reiterate...I say American made, any style, shape, material, etc would be AND can be great for Puff.

*5.)* On a "Puff" community Pipe Maker, it was mentioned that maybe we have one make the Puff 2012 pipe this year. Again, this can go to a vote...but I fell that with with the several "pipe makers" that we have here, we should not go this route. I see that we could possibly loose the other "makers" as fellow Puff BOTL if they were not chosen. I may be off here and there may only be one even willing to do it...and if that's the case...then it should be an option. Otherwise, I just feel that this should be considered carefully as "because of the current economic pressures", most of us are on edge with our _feelings_ and if we can avoid hurting some BOTL, we should. Just my two cents.

*5.)* This is fun already!!!

*6.)* Thank you *indigosmoke* for pulling this together this year...and getting us started off on such a _great foot_! On this note, and as a token of my appreciation for taking leadership of this years pipe...*I want to let you know John (indigosmoke), that when the time comes for ordering the pipe, I will pay $50 towards your 2012 Puff pipe*...as a gift from one BOTL to another..._it's the most I can do_ as well as the _least I can do_, but maybe it will help offset the cost for you...no matter how much the end result pipe costs...thank you John!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Some examples of "Hackert Cob Pipes"...some of which are owned by Puff members:*





































*The top pipe is "Hackert", with an antler shank...impressive:*










*Another thought...Antler bowl (American, by Hackert):*

*He could easily "wood-burn" the Puff logo &/or "PUFF 2012" into any shank...*


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

If we go with briar, I think we should consider Eric Nording. You will get more pipe for the dollar with him than most pipe makers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow guys, excellent contributions! The excitement is building already.



MarkC said:


> I like the idea of voting again after narrowing the field to two or three. I would also suggest that ANY voting on this be kept open for at least 24 hours so those of us who work weird hours can participate in all the voting.


Excellent points, Mark. I think since we are starting on this with 3 months left in 2011 we should have plenty of time to allow for long periods of discussion and voting. That way we can involve the maximum number of Puff members. I agree with the 24 hours rule, but I am thinking that as things develop hopefully we could allow several days for each vote so that those who only log on once or twice a week can join in if they'd like.



quo155 said:


> and one of us contact him, he may be up to creating a "lot" of them for our specific Puff "CLUB".


I agree. In the end we will have to contact the makers to see what they can/are willing to do. I am willing to be the primary point of contact to get information from the makers and to convey your wishes and questions to them, or as the choices are narrowed down we may well have members with personal relationships with certain carvers who would be willing to be the primary point of contact. I have a feeling each carver will have different ideas as to price/number of pipes, options available and delivery and order mechanisms, so as we narrow down the choices we'll need to contact the carvers to get the needed information.



quo155 said:


> With that in mind, we need to stay focused on the votes and those results and stick with them.


100% agree. I think we should decide everything by vote as we have done in the past.



quo155 said:


> *6.)* Thank you *indigosmoke* for pulling this together this year...and getting us started off on such a _great foot_! On this note, and as a token of my appreciation for taking leadership of this years pipe...*I want to let you know John (indigosmoke), that when the time comes for ordering the pipe, I will pay $50 towards your 2012 Puff pipe*...as a gift from one BOTL to another..._it's the most I can do_ as well as the _least I can do_, but maybe it will help offset the cost for you...no matter how much the end result pipe costs...thank you John!


Thanks for the kind words. I don't mind helping out at all. I've received so much from the Puff pipe community that it really is the least I can do to give something back. I don't know what to say about your kind offer. There really is no need, as I said above I am glad to have an opportunity to give back to my Puff brothers. Your offer is very much appreciated and the perfect example of why I am more than happy to help with this in any way I can.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

:sorry:I will probably get :kicknuts:for this but I am going to dissent from the cob :grouphug: going on here. Here is my thinking, I have many cobs, and I love them. However, I (and I know others feel this way) love them for what they are, and that is a good and inexpensive smoking pipe. It is the kind of thing I can use while doing yard work and not have to worry about though, if it breaks it's no big deal. They are not the kind of thing that I purchase knowing that I will be able to pass it on to future generations. Yes I know that cobs can last for a long time, and I have heard stories of them lasting for upwards of 10 years. I have never heard of a cob lasting for 50 or 60+ years, and isn't that what we want in a puff pipe? I don't know, maybe it's just me... carry on.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I contacted LePeltier to see if they do custom pipes and got this response, just fyi:



> Custom pipes for clubs or organizations usually run $70. to $75. a piece. To be specific, I would need to see the design you desire on the pipe, in the colors you want. I would have to make a decal proof for your approval, with a partial advance from you. It would take us about 2 months to complete the order, and a minimum order would be 12 pipes. We have made a Smoker's Forum pipe, and a pipe for the Sherlock Holmes Pipe Club in Boston.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful toward your decision.
> 
> ...


Also, if we do a cob, I think it would be better to do a forever stem that said puff and pair it with a bowl, that way you can use them forever even after the cob is worn out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I contacted LePeltier to see if they do custom pipes and got this response, just fyi:


Thanks for contacting them! If we go this way one interesting thing is we could have a design contest for the image to be placed on the pipe. I'd be happy to coordinate it with LePeltier, as it seems like it would almost be a graphic arts type of job and I worked for many years as a graphic artist in days gone by.

This choice was considered last year but never received the support needed to be selected. Things change though, and now many have a meer from 2011 so a clay might gain new supporters.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks for contacting them! If we go this way one interesting thing is we could have a design contest for the image to be placed on the pipe.


Let me be the first one to enter an image.










All kidding aside, this sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Fools! Fools! All of you! You know not what you've sown.

Sounds like it'll turn out fine. Past polls stayed open for about a week, but really tapered off after five days or so. 24 hours is actually too short of a window.

Don't forget about morta as a material. While most are priced north of $250, it might be possible to get a better rate with a group buy, and a smaller size 3 shape. We could even purchase the morta in bulk for a carver to cut the price. Not likely, but not impossible. I could see approaching an American carver and saying, "We'd like you to carve 30 bulldogs from this hunk of wood. You in?" 

Also keep in mind that Altinok made this way easier and much more customize-able than we're likely to get with anyone else - ever. 2010's order process sucked balls by comparison. It was a one time in or out by the deadline deal. 

I'll echo whoever said they'd want this to last, and a cob probably won't. That sounds more like a group stem project than a group pipe.

Contracting Randy Wiley this time around would be cool too. He expressed interest in working with us in 2010.

Most of all, nominate shapes. There were always so few posted, but then everybody suddenly had strong opinions on them. Contribute.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Drastic, thanks for all the suggestions and advice. Your help is welcomed and very much appreciated.

As for morta, that sounds like a very cool option if it could be arranged, and all the pipes from the same block of morta sounds very cool indeed. 

I agree about Altinok. I fear that with most carvers we're are more likely to get something akin to how it worked with Johs, but who knows.

Randy's one of the best so I imagine we'd be more than happy with his creation. I don't know if he does club pipes, but the same goes for Mark Tinsky, I would think. Again, I don't know if they do club pipes, but for those wanting a slice of Americana but not a cob, perhaps something from Kaywoodie would be possible. I believe the actually carve some pretty nice pipes now.

As for shapes, I agree, the more the merrier.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Contracting Randy Wiley this time around would be cool too. He expressed interest in working with us in 2010.


I like that idea.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Contracting Randy Wiley this time around would be cool too. He expressed interest in working with us in 2010.


I like this idea as well!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Along with Tinsky and Wiley I'd also like to throw out Todd Bannard (aka Sasquatch.) He's somewhat new to the scene but a great carver as well. For those unfamilar with his work check out:

Home

http://www.briarsweatandtears.com/index.php/for-sale


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Along with Tinsky and Wiley I'd also like to throw out Todd Bannard (aka Sasquatch.) He's somewhat new to the scene but a great carver as well. For those unfamilar with his work check out:
> 
> Home
> 
> Available Pipes


I like the first one on his "previous pipes" page. That straight billiard looks awesome...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Drastic, thanks for all the suggestions and advice. Your help is welcomed and very much appreciated.
> 
> As for morta, that sounds like a very cool option if it could be arranged, and all the pipes from the same block of morta sounds very cool indeed.
> 
> ...


I think a morta pipe would be awesome, but I think that the cost would be well-over $200, probably over $300. Let's not veer away from something affordable to the largest group of pipesters!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Let's not veer away from something affordable to the largest group of pipesters!


I have to say I agree with that. My vote would probably go for something no more expensive than $100 - 150. Less would be fine as well, but I think if we go above $150 it will really put it out of reach for many.

For those who might be interested in a high end pipe with a Puff association perhaps in the future we might consider something different than a PoY...a group buy of sorts with a single pipe style and special stamping from a top carver...but I think the PoY pipe should probably be at a more affordable price point. However, I'm leaving that to someone else. I have a feeling I'll have my hands full with the 2012 pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I like the first one on his "previous pipes" page. That straight billiard looks awesome...


+1 on that. I love a classic billiard. I do not know Todd personally, but I have followed his posts on the pipe makers forum and he actually reminds me of Claudio Cavicchi in that he has an obsession with quality materials, drilling and tolerances. He also is known to test many of the pipe making truisms to see if they tend to hold up in practice. I have no idea how he would feel about a club pipe, but if there is any other interest in him I'd be happy to contact him. Like most carvers, you can tell from his posts he's a very nice fellow.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I have to say I agree with that. My vote would probably go for something no more expensive than $100 - 150. Less would be fine as well, but I think if we go above $150 it will really put it out of reach for many.
> 
> For those who might be interested in a high end pipe with a Puff association perhaps in the future we might consider something different than a PoY...a group buy of sorts with a single pipe style and special stamping from a top carver...but I think the PoY pipe should probably be at a more affordable price point. However, I'm leaving that to someone else. I have a feeling I'll have my hands full with the 2012 pipe.


We'll look back on this thread, and read the posts in order to determine what made you fall off the deep end.... :clock:

:laugh:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mark Tinsky does do club pipes. A few examples can be seen here:

Club Pipes

I have a couple of his pipes in the dark coral finish and they are just gorgeous as well as being great smokers.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> Mark Tinsky does do club pipes. A few examples can be seen here:
> 
> Club Pipes
> 
> I have a couple of his pipes in the dark coral finish and they are just gorgeous as well as being great smokers.


It also seems like he offered the pipes in an array of finishes, each with it's own price tag. I like that.

look at that dark coral! wow!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Just to add my $.02:

I think a Puff Pipe of the Year is a great opportunity to point everyone towards a high quality, solid pipe. One of the great things about these forums is the influx of people new to pipes, and being part of their induction into the huge world of pipes & tobaccos. To me, that means a group pipe could be an answer to the constantly asked questions: "What pipe should I buy?", "Do $100 briars really smoke better than $10 cobs?", etc. 

My Puff 2012 vote is for a briar made by someone established (Tinsky & Nording have been mentioned, I think both are great ideas) with a proven, simple form (Dunhill-style billiard, or some such). 

An everyday smoker for everyone.

Put another way: Maybe the Puff 2012 pipe could be more about the group, and what would most help unite the people on the forums currently, as well as those bound to join up in the next several months. . .not to mention what I suspect is a large number of people who follow the pipe forums, but never feel comfortable posting.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Nachman said:


> If we go with briar, I think we should consider Eric Nording. You will get more pipe for the dollar with him than most pipe makers.


this.

id be all over a nording, ive been staring at a few in a cart on and off for months now.

he makes pipes in the right price range too, and could make a bunch of a classic shape with a nording twist 

if its a cob, sadly, ill be pulling out of this one. anything over $3 for a cob is more than i'd be willing to pay for a "custom pipe" id want fancy briar or meer


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

This is great. How about Boswell? Most of his pipes are very affordable and well made. I know his site says he isn't doing custom orders but maybe we should call him. Maybe J.M. and Dan would make an exception for this group of studs.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Along with Tinsky and Wiley I'd also like to throw out Todd Bannard (aka Sasquatch.) He's somewhat new to the scene but a great carver as well. For those unfamilar with his work check out:
> 
> Home
> 
> Available Pipes


I own a BST and it's a fantastic pipe but I worry that if I not alone in thinking that if I was to spend a couple hundred on a custom artisan made pipe I would want it to be exactly to my tastes. I like the idea of a kaywoodie, maybe they could revive one of the older shapes no longer in production just for us?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would be interested in a briar puff pipe.. All I own is cobs.. However I do really love the look of a nording with the bumble bee stem.. That would be a kick ash puff pipe!! But it might be out of a lot of people price range.. Could be something to look at on a group buy if they could be had at a good price!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I talked to JM Boswell about this in July when I was at his shop. He said that even though he is not doing custom orders, he would be willing to do a club pipe with certain conditions. Mostly there would be a certain # of smooth, rusticated, and a combination of smooth/rusticated pipes. 

Trying to get 30 pipes to look the exact same is almost impossible, so that is why he wants to be able to rusticate a number of pipes, to account for variances in the blocks. 

I am pretty sure that JM would be able to do a pipe for us that comes in around the $100 range. The pipes he had for sale in the store were significantly less expensive than comparable ones that get posted on the website.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I talked to JM Boswell about this in July when I was at his shop. He said that even though he is not doing custom orders, he would be willing to do a club pipe with certain conditions. Mostly there would be a certain # of smooth, rusticated, and a combination of smooth/rusticated pipes.
> 
> Trying to get 30 pipes to look the exact same is almost impossible, so that is why he wants to be able to rusticate a number of pipes, to account for variances in the blocks.
> 
> I am pretty sure that JM would be able to do a pipe for us that comes in around the $100 range. The pipes he had for sale in the store were significantly less expensive than comparable ones that get posted on the website.


Interesting... although I can already see issues with people fighting for particular pipes (i.e. He makes 8 smooth and 12 people want them so 4 people decide if they dont get a smooth they dont want one at all, and indigosmoke is left holding the bag)... I agree that he could probably come in at or around our price point. Last time I was in his shop his classic shape pipes were around the $60 to $70 range. He dosen't have time to put everything up online, so he just puts up the best of the best, that way he also has some inventory in the store.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nick S. said:


> Interesting... although I can already see issues with people fighting for particular pipes (i.e. He makes 8 smooth and 12 people want them so 4 people decide if they dont get a smooth they dont want one at all, and indigosmoke is left holding the bag)... I agree that he could probably come in at or around our price point. Last time I was in his shop his classic shape pipes were around the $60 to $70 range. He dosen't have time to put everything up online, so he just puts up the best of the best, that way he also has some inventory in the store.


The on another forum where Boswell's did the pipe, each person called and ordered it directly from Boswells, and he made and sent them out in batches for 5-6. You could specify Smooth only but it may have taken longer for you to get your pipe than someone who wanted a combination. With the combination, the way it was rusticated was unique to your pipe, since no two stummels are the same.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> The on another forum where Boswell's did the pipe, each person called and ordered it directly from Boswells, and he made and sent them out in batches for 5-6. You could specify Smooth only but it may have taken longer for you to get your pipe than someone who wanted a combination. With the combination, the way it was rusticated was unique to your pipe, since no two stummels are the same.


Oh Ok, so it wouldn't be a big group order. This idea has some possibilities... I've been eyeing his nose warmers, and classic shapes&#8230;


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are a few possibilities...

just my :2 and I know I am getting a bit ahead of the process...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Whatever is decided, sign me up for one. Can't wait!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Whatever is decided, sign me up for one. Can't wait!


Agreed! You guys are the pros and I'm a Noob. I'll buy what you guys pick.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nick
I love the nose warmers


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Nick
> I love the nose warmers


Yeah, I have been looking for one for a while...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I really hope this year's is a bit cheaper than last year. I have no doubt the altinok pipe was worth what it cost in every way, but it was still beyond my price range.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I like my boswell pipe but his prices have been jumping up and up. Yet he sells out in hours.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brinson said:


> I really hope this year's is a bit cheaper than last year. I have no doubt the altinok pipe was worth what it cost in every way, but it was still beyond my price range.


With the timeline and we worked with last year, if you put aside a dollar a day, you can afford two pipes. Hey, I get it. My finances suck enough ass to be more accurately called debts. That said, this a slow-ass process, so there's time to squirrel away. I think a club pipe should be in the $100 neighborhood.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name said:


> I like my boswell pipe but his prices have been jumping up and up. Yet he sells out in hours.


I think he just picks his best pipes (and most expensive) to put online, in his shop he has a lot in various price ranges. If there is somthing you are looking for it never hurts to call, he may just have what you are looking for.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> With the timeline and we worked with last year, if you put aside a dollar a day, you can afford two pipes. Hey, I get it. My finances suck enough ass to be more accurately called debts. That said, this a slow-ass process, so there's time to squirrel away. I think a club pipe should be in the $100 neighborhood.


Its not about physically accessing the money so much as justifying the expense. I have the money to buy alot of things that are still out of my budget.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Wiley


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I definitely like the American makers that have been brought up. Great stuff from Wiley, tinsky & Boswell. I'd love to see this go one of those routes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

That Wiley looks nice... Another thought would be Mark Balkovec, he makes some really nice pipes... But they may be a little too pricey, and he does have a wait list....

Mark Balkovec Pipes


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nick S. said:


> I think he just picks his best pipes (and most expensive) to put online, in his shop he has a lot in various price ranges. If there is somthing you are looking for it never hurts to call, he may just have what you are looking for.


J.M.'s wife pick the pipes that go on the site. He said that he doesn't even know which one's are going up each week, and she usually puts up pipe styles that people have been asking for.

I will agree that the pipes on the site are priced higher than in the shop, but there is certainly a higher demand for pipes on the internet than in Chambersburg, PA


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

David Jones is another possibility for an American carver.

David Jones Pipes - Handmade plateau briar pipes with rusticated finish and acrylic stems. smoking tobacco


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i really love jan zeman's stuff as well, but hes in NZ so it imght be a bit more $$ cause of shipping/etc.. we could also do a matching tamper option! 










does some sweet sandblasting.. (this pipe is about $60 i believe)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Zogg said:


> does some sweet sandblasting.. (this pipe is about $60 i believe)


I love that pipe...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Zogg said:


> does some sweet sandblasting.. (this pipe is about $60 i believe)


SEXY!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

can it open a bottle of wine?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

User Name said:


> can it open a bottle of wine?


It opens it, chills it, pours it into two glasses, conjures a beautiful woman, serves it to the both of you, but only after making some wise investments in the stock market which cover its own costs plus a hefty margin.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

What if we have the potential carvers submit bids for our order?

We've got the years and numbers to prove we're following through with this thing. Ask them what their bid would be, as far as dollar amount per pipe and options, for approximately 30-ish pipes. Tell them we're looking to spend $80 to $120 bucks per pipe and we're taking multiple bids under consideration. The competition for our business should drive the price down, and we can really capitalize on the idea of group buying power.

Then we vote on their proposals. We could either decide the shape first, or just tell the carvers we'd be looking at a shape chart shape (not something uber cool and costly - Rhamses, blowfish, eskimo, etc).

It seems like the best tactic to drive the price down. And we wouldn't even have to choose the cheapest bid, if there was a better offer just a bit higher.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> What if we have the potential carvers submit bids for our order?
> 
> We've got the years and numbers to prove we're following through with this thing. Ask them what their bid would be, as far as dollar amount per pipe and options, for approximately 30-ish pipes. Tell them we're looking to spend $80 to $120 bucks per pipe and we're taking multiple bids under consideration. The competition for our business should drive the price down, and we can really capitalize on the idea of group buying power.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea. +1 on this recommendation.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Wonderful idea DQ.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Very professional- I like it!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to handle it. Are we talking briar, or would we just nominate any carvers regardless of material and then have a choice of briars, meers, etc. for consideration? I like the idea of deciding the shape first, but only because I think the shape polls are fun. I could see how either way would work fine.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I suppose you needn't decide on material first, and that way those clay pipe people and meer makers get their due.

Sounds like 2012 is going to be briar to me though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. My only concern (and I could be off base with this) would be that in a way we are asking the carver to choose us instead of us choosing the carver, and those carvers who are busier may be less likely to put in a good bid since we didn't say "we want you to make our pipe"... I don't know, do you think that might happen?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> That sounds like a good idea. My only concern (and I could be off base with this) would be that in a way we are asking the carver to choose us instead of us choosing the carver, and those carvers who are busier may be less likely to put in a good bid since we didn't say "we want you to make our pipe"... I don't know, do you think that might happen?


I see your point, but it seems to me that we would just be asking for information to help us choose a carver. This way we can rule out any who are unable (or unwilling) to make a Puff Pipe, and also rule out any who would be out of our budget. Like D_Q said we dont need to go with the lowest bidder. It would, however, give us more information to work with.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

They're a thick-skinned bunch of artisan businessmen. It's really no different from getting estimates for a construction job in a way.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> That sounds like a good idea. My only concern (and I could be off base with this) would be that in a way we are asking the carver to choose us instead of us choosing the carver, and those carvers who are busier may be less likely to put in a good bid since we didn't say "we want you to make our pipe"... I don't know, do you think that might happen?


Well, it would be more like we are looking at everything that a carver has to offer, and not just their designs. If a carver has fantastic pipes, but is extremely busy, has expensive prices, and low flexibility, that will all be taken into account. If we, as a community, feel that his superior pipes outweigh other negatives, than that will be expressed in the voting.

Most business runs off of quotations, and if the carver is a professional, I think he will bid fairly and honestly.

In fact, if we come to the carver telling him we want his pipes and his pipes only, he might feel obligated to take our order, even when he doesn't have the resources to complete the task to our satisfaction.

My opinion, for what it's worth.

Edit- I'm in agreement with DQ and jfserama


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name said:


> In fact, if we come to the carver telling him we want his pipes and his pipes only, he might feel obligated to take our order, even when he doesn't have the resources to complete the task to our satisfaction.
> 
> My opinion, for what it's worth.


Very true...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name said:


> Edit- I'm in agreement with DQ and jfserama


Me too, sounds like a good idea... Just trying to play devil's advocate to pinpoint any possible issues...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Just curious, this seems to be headed in an American maker direction, with the likely material being briar. Does anyone have any objections to that? I know we are planning on doing voting and all that to decide, but if anyone has any issues with this so far it seems like a good time to say something. Speak up!

Just for the record, I like the American briar idea. Seems like the option I would be most likely to purchase so far.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

jfserama said:


> Just curious, this seems to be headed in an American maker direction, with the likely material being briar. Does anyone have any objections to that? I know we are planning on doing voting and all that to decide, but if anyone has any issues with this so far it seems like a good time to say something. Speak up!
> 
> Just for the record,* I like the American briar idea. *Seems like the option I would be most likely to purchase so far.


That would be my choice.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Either way for me. I love the look and function of briar, but my best smoker (by far) is my Altinok meer. I bet a good number of Puffers are in the same boat.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I also like the american briar idea but would support whatever is decided.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Boswell*, seems like the only way I could get one as he sells out INSTANTLY!

That's my current "vote"!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

quo155 said:


> *Boswell*, seems like the only way I could get one as he sells out INSTANTLY!
> 
> That's my current "vote"!


You can call them and tell them which one you liked on the web site. They will look at the inventory in the shop, shoot you a picture of one that looks like the one you pick out. So you can still purchase from them. They are very nice to deal with. I have three of their pipes and I love them.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> You can call them and tell them which one you liked on the web site. They will look at the inventory in the shop, shoot you a picture of one that looks like the one you pick out. So you can still purchase from them. They are very nice to deal with. I have three of their pipes and I love them.


Thanks Shawn...I will give that a try!

I still think they could make us a beautiful, and affordable for all...great smoking _pipe of the year_!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

On the subject of approaching the carvers in advance, I don't think it would be a problem. I have found that almost to a a man (and woman) those involved in the pipe making business are nice people. Even the large companies like Peterson (witness Duninthedam's videos) are very approachable to the pipe smoker. I think most carvers will be pleased we are considering them, whether they can do the work or not. 

After all, we will probably be narrowing it down to just few carvers and not asking every single carver to let us know what they can do. And I do think most will understand that some carvers are just too busy to do a club pipe this year due to other commitments, and it will make sense to them that we would be feeling them out on availability/price at least. It's not like we are really looking for them to compete with each other in a traditional bidding sense, but rather just asking them what they can and are willing to do if we decide to work with them. I think it makes perfect sense that we wouldn't want to waste the time voting for a Tinsky ball in briar for $75 if he can't do it any number of reasons. I kind of figured we'd have to approach the carvers informally at least to see what they could do, when and for how much before we could make a final decision.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> After all, we will probably be narrowing it down to just few carvers and not asking every single carver to let us know what they can do.


So I guess picking the carvers we want to ask would be the first step, right?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> You can call them and tell them which one you liked on the web site. They will look at the inventory in the shop, shoot you a picture of one that looks like the one you pick out. So you can still purchase from them. They are very nice to deal with. I have three of their pipes and I love them.


+1 they have a much larger selection in the shop than what is on the website.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> So I guess picking the carvers we want to ask would be the first step, right?


I would think so. I'm not saying we need to limit it in any severe way, just that we probably would only see interest in working with a relatively small number of carvers as some we know would be out of our price range, etc. I would think that we could open up a new thread when we are ready and in that thread we could have a nominate and second process for each carver perhaps and see where the numbers go. Again, I don't think it will be a problem with most any carver. I think even if they don't want to do it they'll appreciate the interest.

We might also need to decide on the shape first, if we want to limit the carver to only a certain shape when they consider working with us.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I would think that we could open up a new thread when we are ready and in that thread we could have a nominate and second process for each carver perhaps and see where the numbers go.


Sounds Good!



indigosmoke said:


> We might also need to decide on the shape first, if we want to limit the carver to only a certain shape when they consider working with us.


This may be the way to go, we want to be able to compare apples to apples (or billiards to billiards, bulldogs to bulldogs, zulus to zulus...:laugh when looking at the options...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to understand after reading through these posts: What is the benefit/love for American briar? Is there something I'm missing here?

Also, whether or not we go briar, clay, meer, or cob, I think I'm going to pick up one of those Lepeltier clays. They look awesome for clay pipes, and a great price tag. My only concern is that diagram. If I'm looking at it correctly, when I draw, the smoke will linger in the pipe. Not sure I like that, for gurgle reasons and the fact that I have no idea how one would clean that out.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> I'm trying to understand after reading through these posts: What is the benefit/love for American briar? Is there something I'm missing here?


It isn't the briar, it is the carver. The briar would still come from the Mediterranean, but the thinking was to support an American carver... Of course it isn't a done deal, we haven't even come up with a list of carvers to choose from yet. It is just that this is the direction the conversation has gone... You are free to bring up any carver you want...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> It isn't the briar, it is the carver. The briar would still come from the Mediterranean, but the thinking was to support an American carver... Of course it isn't a done deal, we haven't even come up with a list of carvers to choose from yet. It is just that this is the direction the conversation has gone... You are free to bring up any carver you want...


In that case, I would say to go with whatever carver has typically the best pipes for the price range we're looking for -- unless this board is uber-patriotic so that that would affect the choice. But seeing as not everyone on this board is from the U.S., I don't think it should.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Katharsis said:


> My only concern is that diagram. If I'm looking at it correctly, when I draw, the smoke will linger in the pipe. Not sure I like that, for gurgle reasons and the fact that I have no idea how one would clean that out.


I think you can just wash them out with water. Since it is made of fired clay it should hold up just fine to occasional washings. Kind of like how a terra cotta pot can be washed with no ill effects.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Tambolaka shell pipe anyone? It would definitely be _different_!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for organizing this year, I'd love to get in on this year's order!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

+1!

1.) On getting the carvers to bid for the job (but I do think a shape decision will be needed)...

2.) Any material, as was said earlier...it will allow us to look at options

3.) I am game for anything and I will be open to a pipe from anywhere, but I still vote for American carvers (per my original post)

4.) I am excited!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

It has been pretty quiet on here for awhile...



quo155 said:


> +1!
> 
> 1.) On getting the carvers to bid for the job (*but I do think a shape decision will be needed*)...
> 
> ...


I agree, it looks like that should be the first thing we decide on.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, gentlemen...any final suggestions? If not, I think I'll throw up a new thread where we can nominate shapes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll pretty much buy anything that we decide on, with one exception.

Super-fat stems.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name said:


> I'll pretty much buy anything that we decide on, with one exception.
> 
> Super-fat stems.


Yeah, I dont really care for them either...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I would totally go for Jake Hackert custom cobs for the 2012 pipe! 

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> I would totally go for Jake Hackert custom cobs for the 2012 pipe!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


He does nice work, but he is so busy I wonder how long it would take him to get to our order, if he would even take it...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> He does nice work, but he is so busy I wonder how long it would take him to get to our order, if he would even take it...


I do agree with that. Seems almost impossible to track down one of his pipes. It would make a nice Puff pipe though!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

